# 5.1 vs 7.1 inc. ceiling speakers or Front Hights



## deeps (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi all,
Hope all are well and thank you for taking the time to read this
I recently moved to a new house and this is my first HT
The gear
LG 60ph6710 ( 3d plasma tv)
Sony STR DN 1050 receiver
Sony BDN 2500 blu ray
JBL Balboa speaker system
Tributaries cables

What I need assistance with is which will best suit my room – FRONT HIGHTS or 7.1
From the pics you can see the room is open plan and the previous owner had rear ceiling speakers (currently empty) 
The combined room size is 50 meters squared and 25 meters squared is technically lounge area

Since there is the holes are there in the ceiling I was thinking I should rather use that as the rear left and right and the existing mounted bookshelf speakers as rear back left and right. Thus creating 7.1
I don’t know how it will sound with the speakers in the ceiling 
If I go for the rear ceiling speakers my option is – Monitor Audio CT165 - Trimless 6.5"
If I go for front heights my option is - Polk TSx110
Is the room too small for 7.1? Will it not sound good in 7.1? Should I go for front heights? 

Im also looking at putting another sub but the bass is perfect from the one. I need to research why 2 subs are better as I understand that its frequency and you cant determine if its from left or right.
Please help! 

pics
https://plus.google.com/photos/118262406882403470140/albums/6046359904331576737


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

There is really no right or wrong answer here. The existing setup looks pretty good for a typical 7.1 system if that's what you want (assuming you add speakers back to the ceiling). Personally, I don't like surround speakers in the ceiling, but obviously you can't accommodate them on the side walls. If it were me, I'd try to move the two rear speakers down a foot or two and closer to the corners on the back wall, and use them as the surrounds. Then I would add front height speakers as you have suggested.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally I don't think I'd bother with either, unless you already have the additional speakers. If so give it a shot and see which you like better.

I think you would see an improvement with a little more separation between the left and right speakers and not quite as much toe-in, as it looks like the coffee table is enjoying the sound more than anyone else  I'd also try bringing the center down below the TV and angled up slightly. I think the left-right, right left pan would sound much more natural if the speaker drivers were more inline with each other.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree with both these guys. Personally, I feel like that only atmos speakers belong in the ceiling. I would go with front heights too. I would also move your mains out a little and open up the angle slightly. I have jbl studio II's, and if they're similar to yours, they can be toed less than you have, but still create a solid center image(in stereo), and wide panned effects are cast well beyond the outsides. Nova said what I think is the biggest benefit you'll find in moving the center below, and pointed up slightly. Your front soundstage will be much more solid this way, and when sounds go from L to c to R and vice versa they will(hopefully) move across without knowing where one speaker ends, and the next begins. I think the surrounds should come down to about 6', and to the sides, a little, but it looks like there's not a lot of room to play with in the back. ...hard to tell.


----------



## deeps (Aug 11, 2014)

@ Peter 
I cant move the rear speakers any lower due to entrance,
Currently the rear are angled at 140 degrees from center of seating location
I basically used a protractor and laser to ensure from the main seating position it is 140
in view of 7.2
This was done as i had no other option at 110 degrees the surround right with not have a spot to be secured to


@ Nova
I dont have spare but was going to try it out with car speakers just to get an idea 

Im hesitant to bring the center down because the bracket was screwed in and below the tv i have no space as i had to put my adsl modem next to the av receiver

Plus above the tv it would look bare
After i put the center speaker up I put a laser on top and adjusted until the center of the tweeter was in line with the height of the main speakers tweeter height 

The front speakers was not aligned when i took the pic. Will update pic soon.

@willis

I agree im not a fan of ceiling speakers


----------



## deeps (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

Iv listened and did some changes

I have re positioned the TV a bit higher 

Put the center speaker in line with the tweeter of the front channels

My New question is
Should the center speaker have a slight tilt or must it be straight?


----------



## deeps (Aug 11, 2014)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4ZOFewE8JWqR3pwZjdkeDMxRWc/edit?usp=sharing

picture -


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That last link is not showing up for some reason.

The speaker should be aimed at ear level. As already stated, it will be a matter of personal preference. Try out the different set ups & see if any one of them pleases you more. I would lean towars 7.1, changing to Dolby Atmos 5.2.1 when/if you upgrade your AVR.

Enjoy!


----------



## deeps (Aug 11, 2014)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/nNiNbZaqehBSudBtuSRjZiX2_hwTFzyX7NoiT-sh-cmftFIzeEGMG9DYvCX_e_34erIxvlxZUaU=w1342-h523

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/n...cmftFIzeEGMG9DYvCX_e_34erIxvlxZUaU=w1342-h523


----------

